# Bowfishing Locations



## booboo7353 (May 19, 2013)

I have done some bowfishing before but my wife is jut starting to get into it. I want to take her somewhere where she can shoot at a lot. I live in Henry County. I'm not looking for your spot but just some advice. My top choices nearby are Allatoona, Jackson, juliette,oconee, south river, yellow river. Or should i drive further for something better. We have a young child so a far trip is hard to come by. Which would be the best lake/river in my area? Also i have heard of some people doing good under jackson before. I have a 24ft center console is it to shallow for it there? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## S Adams (May 19, 2013)

*Lakes*

We shoot West Point , Bartletts farry and oconee is ok for a lot of 1-2lb fish


----------



## Hard Core (May 20, 2013)

I second, West Point and Bartletts . West point has some monster longnose and is pretty easy to navigate. Hit the timber in the afternoon and look for big longnose laid up sunning. The wife can enjoy the sun and you can bowfish. Just watch for red wasps on the standing trees....that could turn bad quick..lol


----------



## RogerB (May 20, 2013)

Oconee is to muddy. you can't get in shallow enough water with your 24 ft boat to see any fish.


----------



## jerry russell (May 20, 2013)

Do not think about taking a fiberglass boat below Jackson. It is a very shallow and rocky river in many places. I would stick to the big lakes in a ship of that size and hit the backs of the coves.


----------



## booboo7353 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. West Point Is a pretty good haul for me but I will keep it in mind. Anything good closer to me?


----------



## markland (May 22, 2013)

The lakes you mentioned can be decent but just not good numbers.  Might want to look at Eufaula, it can be very good sometimes or just plan on making the drive up and fishing some of the TN river system resevoirs in AL like Wheeler or Guntersville, you can literally shoot 100's of shots with no problem.  If your really adventurous consider a trip to KY/Barkley Lakes and rivers in KY, there you can get into alot of fish in many different conditions.


----------



## TBass (May 22, 2013)

Does West Point have any good spots for those of us who don't have a boat?  Heading up Friday evening to do some fishing, but wondered about tossing my bow(s) in the truck.  Saw lots of massive carp behind the dam a few weeks ago, but wasn't sure about the legal aspects of shooting there.  I am keeping in mind the "150-foot" rule.


----------



## markland (May 23, 2013)

West Pt has some good areas to wade around in the back of some sloughs, but now is not the good time for that, need to catch it early in April when they are spawning and you can have a blast.
As far as below the dams, they usually have a safe zone cabled off you cannot go into, but some good fishing can be had below the dams just hopping along the rocks, alot of nice gar and occassional carp and plenty of shad.


----------



## booboo7353 (May 30, 2013)

Cool. I actually go up to Tn a lot doing striper fishing. So I will just start hauling my bowfishing equipment. I usually fish below the dams up there is the shooting good there? I have also heard a lot about chickamauga but never been there. How is it?


----------



## markland (May 30, 2013)

Yep some great bowfishing in TN as well at Chickamauga and Nickajack also.  If you can get down below the dams safely and legally there are always plenty of gar to shoot at just about any of those resevoir systems.  Good luck


----------

